# Bike choice: Trek Elite 8.6 or cube Attention SL?



## _jac_ (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on this forum! I'm a 'medium beginner', so bear with me 

My first MTB just got stolen, and am looking to replace it(I had a no name 26" hardtail with an entry level SR suntour fork).

I've been looking or a few weeks, and found a couple of interesting choices, and would like your input:

First one : 2015 Cube Attention SL 650b bike. main specs:


 fork Rock Shox XC 32 TK Solo Air, PopLoc, 100mm 
rear derailleur Shimano XT, RD-M781-DSGSL, Shadow 10-Speed, direct mount 
 front derailleur Shimano Deore FD-M611 Downswing, 31,8mm 
 shifters Shimano Deore SL-M610, Rapidfire-Plus 
 brake system Shimano BR-M355, Hydr. Disc Brake (160/160) 
Second choice: 2014 Trek Elite 8.6 26" bike. Main specs

Fork:RockShoxRebaRLw/SoloAir,remotelockout,100mmtravel 
FrontDerailleur:ShimanoDeore 
RearDerailleur:ShimanoXTShadow 
NumberofGears:30 
Shifters:ShimanoSLX 
FrontBrake:AvidElixir3hydraulicdisc 
RearBrake:AvidElixir3hydraulicdisc 

I can get the first for around 800 euros, and the second for 900 euros. (instead of 1300 it seems)

The problem is, I can try neither: the shops don't have them yet/ any more for my size.... I could be able to try the Cube one, but not for another 2 weeks

So my question is : is the elite 8.6 worth it? It seems obvious it's better with its Reba (right?), but for someone who does only medium/low difficulty trails, is it worth paying more?

Another thing: I know it's a long shot, but does anyone have the elite 8.6 (size 18.5) and is about 170cm 5'6" tall? I can't try it, so if I can at least get some feedback, it would be great! (I do know it's very subjective  )

Oh, and I'm not really concerned about the wheel size difference I've been riding a 26" for a while, and I tried a friend's 650b for a few minutes: couldn't really see the difference.

Thanks in advance for your input!

Jac


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I would feel it unlikely an 18.5 would be small enough for you. You could look at a Trek dealer for a similar bike to test ride for sizing.


----------



## _jac_ (Aug 30, 2014)

You're probably right, given what I just found on trek's website (Trek FAQ :: What size of bike do I need?)

When I gave the technician my height, he did say my size is available. Maybe I misheard?
Anyway, I'll follow your advice, and try some trek bikes for sizing.

Thanks!


----------



## _jac_ (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, 18.5 was indeed too big. 

Still, the dilemma isn't resolved yet! I've found another interesting deal: a Cube acid 29" 2014 for 785€. It's cheaper, and has rockshox Recon silver.

If it were a 650b, I wouldn't hesitate, but it's a 29er, and I'm not sure it's manoeuvrable for my size...

Anyway, I'll try it tomorrow. Opinions appreciated!


----------



## Welch621 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am about 5'7'' and I ride a 17.5 Superfly 7. Its a 29er but I love the bike, I tried the 18.5 in it and it just felt way too big for me. Its amazing what the inch difference can make. Right now im trying to sell the superfly though so i can get me a fuel ex in either 650b or 29er.


----------



## _jac_ (Aug 30, 2014)

An inch does matter, I guess it wasn't my lucky day. Anyway, The fuel ex seems very nice! (I'll get something like that one of these days, I'ts just too pricey/ 'high end' for me right now)


----------

